
Welcome Lichess Boards – A new way to play on Lichess - onefullclick
https://lichess.org/blog/XlRW5REAAB8AUJJ-/welcome-lichess-boards
======
GauntletWizard
I just read a write-up of some chess drama
([https://www.reddit.com/r/HobbyDrama/comments/f9uv4d/chess_sp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HobbyDrama/comments/f9uv4d/chess_sponsor_of_major_online_chess_events_turns/)
) and one of the plot points was that lichess doesn't accept electronic boards
in their ranking system - you had to use their online client.

Now that's untrue. The timing is surprising/odd to me - I feel like there's
some connection or twist waiting to be revealed here.

~~~
kick
Their blog post (linked in the post you linked) states that you've been able
to use electronic boards for a while.

[https://lichess.org/blog/XlE48hEAACIAQv2F/regium-
extraordina...](https://lichess.org/blog/XlE48hEAACIAQv2F/regium-
extraordinary-claims-require-extraordinary-evidence)

I'm curious on where that "plot point" comes up? As far as I can tell, Lichess
is the only one that _did_ support electronic boards. In fact, in the blog
post linked in that one, it says that Lichess has supported electronic boards
being used for ranked play since 2018:

[https://lichess.org/blog/WvDNticAAMu_mHKP/welcome-lichess-
bo...](https://lichess.org/blog/WvDNticAAMu_mHKP/welcome-lichess-bots)

~~~
gowld
Where does it say that?

2018:

> Lichess Bots cannot:

> Participate in tournament or simuls

> Use lobby seeks or pools

> Appear in leaderboards

It says bots can play, but have a modified rating points system, so you
couldn't use a bot/board for your human account.

~~~
kick
Lichess Bots can:

    
    
        Play casual and rated games with other players

------
sbierwagen
To save others some time: USB chess boards tend to cost a few hundred bucks
[https://www.chesshouse.com/collections/electronic-
chess?sort...](https://www.chesshouse.com/collections/electronic-
chess?sort_by=price-ascending)

~~~
thusjustin
Is there a version for Go?

